# Mini Mud Motor/weed eater conversion



## kwright (Feb 4, 2010)

im looking for a weed eater converted to a mini long tail. if anyone has made one and has plans, links to someone who produces and sells them, or would like to build me one i would love any information. rickshaw and king's crawdads are little to expensive. i will supply all the parts necessary for the construction of one. i need one for my kayak and layout boat. any info would be very helpful. i also have posts on duckhuntingchat.com and mudmotortalk.com.

[email protected]

thanks,

Kris


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

use the search function they are free on duckhuntingchat.com


----------



## kwright (Feb 4, 2010)

i have those plans. im looking to buy one already done. i dont have the time to fab one right now.


----------

